# what a fool believes



## NICKY (May 9, 2014)

First off I am not the STIG anyone who knows the STIG would know that he would have no problem saying what he had to say himself. Again I did really use my real name, the reason my profile is incomplete is as I have stated on more than one occasion, I am new so I am on training wheels. I am relatively new to the world of antique bicycles and did just sign up for this forum yesterday. I have read a lot of the post on this website before but never felt compelled to join it till yesterday. I have to admit I do not have the same degree of passion that most of you have, however after getting to know some of the people on this site and going to the meets I have to say most of you possess very honest gentlemanly qualities in which you deal with each other. Those are endearing and rare qualities these days which I believe no one should tarnish. That is why when someone under minds people who have them by misrepresenting the truth they should be called out for it. For all the other newbies that commented on the previous thread please note like I said for the MOST part the people on this forum are decent people who have a true passion for these bicycles and will steer you in the right direction.


----------



## baronvoncatania (May 9, 2014)

*Let it go*

Hey Dude let it go. Your not endearing yourself to anyone here.

Forget it and ride on.  I don't mean leave here, just let the little misunderstandings go.

By the way, Welcome to the forum!

jim


----------



## NICKY (May 9, 2014)

baronvoncatania said:


> Hey Dude let it go. Your not endearing yourself to anyone here.
> Forget it and ride on.
> 
> jim




Not a dude


----------



## baronvoncatania (May 9, 2014)

*Me neither*



NICKY said:


> Not a dude




Sorry. I spent four years in the navy with my best friend being from California (no offense to Californians) it's a habit.

Cheers.     jim


----------



## DonChristie (May 9, 2014)

Dude! this thread is NOT about the Doobie Brothers? Bummer! lol jk 
Welcome to the Cabe Nicky! 
Almost every bike collector I have ever met is cool, especially here! You just seemed to get caught in something a little ugly. Always when a High end bike is sold, acquired or parted out, our passion seems to come out! 
Buy what you like, do what you say and you will enjoy the ride!


----------



## NICKY (May 9, 2014)

baronvoncatania said:


> Sorry. I spent four years in the navy with my best friend being from California (no offense to Californians) it's a habit.
> 
> Cheers.     jim




No worries none taken


----------



## NICKY (May 9, 2014)

schwinndoggy said:


> Dude! this thread is NOT about the Doobie Brothers? Bummer! lol jk
> Welcome to the Cabe Nicky!
> Almost every bike collector I have ever met is cool, especially here! You just seemed to get caught in something a little ugly. Always when a High end bike is sold, acquired or parted out, our passion seems to come out!
> Buy what you like, do what you say and you will enjoy the ride!




Thank you for the welcoming comments


----------



## filmonger (May 9, 2014)

Hi nicky - great to see someone do their research before they join. I think you will find the site quite informative and the guys and gals very friendly and eager to be of assistance in almost any way they can. It's the old handshake and honour system here most of the time - rare these days. What kind of ride do you have?


----------



## NICKY (May 9, 2014)

filmonger said:


> Hi nicky - great to see someone do their research before they join. I think you will find the site quite informative and the guys and gals very friendly and eager to be of assistance in almost any way they can. It's the old handshake and honour system here most of the time - rare these days. What kind of ride do you have?




I currently have a silver king, monark 5 star, a bull nose firestone cruiser, a 41 elgin, and a hiawatha


----------



## decotriumph (May 9, 2014)

NICKY said:


> I currently have a silver king, monark 5 star, a bull nose firestone cruiser, a 41 elgin, and a hiawatha




We need a "LIKE" button!


----------



## NICKY (May 9, 2014)

decotriumph said:


> We need a "LIKE" button!




I said that also we really do!


----------



## stoney (May 9, 2014)

Welcome NICKY. For someone who doesn't have the passion a lot may have, you sure have a nice group of bikes. I'll push that imaginary LIKE button.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 9, 2014)

NICKY said:


> I currently have a silver king, monark 5 star, a bull nose firestone cruiser, a 41 elgin, and a hiawatha




Any pics of these sweet rides?


----------



## NICKY (May 9, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Any pics of these sweet rides?




I have to create a photobucket then I will post pics


----------



## rustjunkie (May 9, 2014)

Welcome, Nicky....and oh yeah: thanks for the earworm.


[video=youtube;Y7-BBADPAvE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7-BBADPAvE[/video]


----------



## NICKY (May 9, 2014)

alw said:


> Welcome, Nicky....and oh yeah: thanks for the earworm.
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;Y7-BBADPAvE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7-BBADPAvE[/video]




Lol it was not my original intention when I titled this post to get that song stuck in everybody's head. Sorry about that, but it isn't the worst song ever, hey that can be a harmless new thread Worst Earwig Song Ever.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 9, 2014)

NICKY said:


> hey that can be a harmless new thread Worst Earwig Song Ever.




Some might say we already have that:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ou-listening-to-right-now&highlight=listening


----------



## NICKY (Jun 23, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Any pics of these sweet rides?




Stig finally took a group shot of my bikes,


----------



## MaxGlide (Jun 23, 2014)

*Terrible collection of bikes.....*

not!!!


----------



## MaxGlide (Jun 23, 2014)

bloody beautiful bikes.....


----------



## slick (Jun 23, 2014)

Welcome Nicky. Incredible collection of bikes. That shelby and bullnose make me green with envy.


----------



## dougfisk (Jun 23, 2014)

very nice, especially the Shelby.


----------



## NICKY (Jun 25, 2014)

MaxGlide said:


> bloody beautiful bikes.....






slick said:


> Welcome Nicky. Incredible collection of bikes. That shelby and bullnose make me green with envy.






dougfisk said:


> very nice, especially the Shelby.




.....


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jun 25, 2014)

Ooooo La La! Me likey Nicky! Nice rides!!


----------



## NICKY (Jun 29, 2014)

Crazybikelady said:


> Ooooo La La! Me likey Nicky! Nice rides!!




Thank you.   :o


----------



## NICKY (Jul 1, 2014)

here ya go Bikiba ,


----------



## willswares1220 (Jul 1, 2014)

Nicky,

Love that lacing work on the Silverking!


----------



## mike j (Jul 2, 2014)

I agree, great job, goes really well with those grips also. Lacing can be an art in itself.


----------



## bikiba (Jul 2, 2014)

very cool!

i think we should start a silver queen thread.... i have to shine my newly acquired one up for the wife  red tires are on their way


----------



## NICKY (Jul 2, 2014)

willswares1220 said:


> Nicky,
> 
> Love that lacing work on the Silverking!




Thanks.


----------



## NICKY (Jul 2, 2014)

mike j said:


> I agree, great job, goes really well with those grips also. Lacing can be an art in itself.




Thanks


----------



## NICKY (Jul 2, 2014)

bikiba said:


> very cool!
> 
> i think we should start a silver queen thread.... i have to shine my newly acquired one up for the wife  red tires are on their way




Look forward to seeing pics we use old bottle openers attached to the axle to loop the skirt guard and I found the para cord holds up pretty well but as you can see by the other cool pic also posted the possibilities she has for making one are endless. She can get as creative with it as she wants


----------



## NICKY (Jul 11, 2014)

The Stig finished painting my Elgin,


----------



## mike j (Jul 12, 2014)

*Nice job*

The Stig can paint, great classic look.


----------

